
Joystiq is closing and I'll miss them like hell – Polygon - evo_9
http://www.polygon.com/2015/1/30/7945625/joystiq-is-closing-and-ill-miss-them-like-hell
======
smt88
We live in a world where a single publication is less and less meaningful. The
writers from Joystiq will likely continue writing about games. Find your
favorite ones and follow them, and you'll still get the same quality of
content.

